# crown molding to kitchen cabinets



## [email protected]

hey guys,
could someone tell me how to attach crown molding to top of kitchen cabinets? cabinets and crown are both made of very hard maple,so i think air gun will split wood.but what do i nail molding to?
   thanks


----------



## glennjanie

Hello BusmanRay and Welcome to the Community:
I looked at your name and immediately thought of Jackie Gleason. 
If the cabinets run to the ceiling you can lay the crown up on a 45* between the cabinets and ceiling and use air brads with the gun sloped on a 45* and shoot into the cabinets from near the lower edge of the crown.
If there is  a space between the cabinets and ceiling, usually almost a foot, you could nail a 45* ripper strip flush to the top of the cabinets and then shoot the brads straight into the ripper (or chamfer strip).
The brad gun will shoot a small wire into the wood so quickly it will not likely split out.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye

Pre-drill holes for the nails with a bit just slightly smaller than the diameter of the nails. Then just tap them gently into place and set them with a nail set.


----------



## Deacon

I agree with Square Eye -- when worried about wood splitting always pre-drill and do not forget about adding a little bit of carpenters glue to the mix.  Maple is to expensive to experiment with.


----------



## Graham

Try using a pinner (23ga) and Titebond's molding glue. The 1" pins and the glue will hold the crown molding without splitting and the glue will kep it there.

Graham
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

You could glue the miters and use masking tape the hold the corners togeather instead of nails. I have seen lots of cabinet installers do this and it looks great


----------



## AndyD5

have yet to see what it looks like later after a few years but there is a new clip with adhesive that adherse to the back of the molding then clips onto the front of the cabinet face at the top for the style that are not flush to the ceiling and there is another one with what looks like molly bolt anchors for the ceiling that also uses adhesive to hold the molding.  I don't know what the glue is but I think it was Gorilla Glue they were using I saw this used in a brand new home just last week. and the clip on one you can remove and put back for cleaning or so they say the clips plastic so it might break.


----------



## daniel2229

My cabinets shipped yesterday so they should be arriving at the house in the next 3-5 days.

I am also going to attach a crown molding to the cabinets. I have already been told by the designer at Lowes that I will need to attach a small piece of wood to the top of the cabinet so the crown molding will have something to hold to.

Here is my plan. You can tell me what is wrong with it.

Using my laser level, I'll draw a line and screw a resting board to the wall so that I can set each upper cabinet on it. Then I will measure the distance between the cabinet and the ceiling. I will probably deduct a half an inch so the cabinets should slide easily onto the resting strip. 

Then I'll remove the cabinet, glue and nail a small one-by to the top of the cabinet using my (18 guage?) brad nailer. I guess I have never heard of a 23 guage pin nail.

Then I am going to shim and screw the cabinet to the wall and attach each unit according to the manufacturer's specs.

OK, fire away!


----------

